# keeping exotics



## snappy (Aug 9, 2007)

hay i was wondering if there is such thing as a zoo licence so you can keep exotics and if
there is where can i get one from
thanx


----------



## Nikki. (Aug 9, 2007)

yeah thats what i want to know , and also which ones are classified as exotic?


----------



## BT (Aug 9, 2007)

All exotics are ilegal !!!!and the only way you could possibly get one on a licence is you would have to convince the depeartment of conservation that it would only be for conservation of the animal and you would have to have the right facilites for one


----------



## MrBredli (Aug 9, 2007)

Yes, it's called an exhibitor's license, but they are only available to zoos, museums, wildlife demonstrators etc as well as some entertainment venues such as casinos. They are not issued to the general public for the purpose of keeping an exotic pet.

An exotic is basically a non-native animal.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 9, 2007)

snappy said:


> if there is such thing as a zoo licence............ where can i get one from
> thanx




Hehehehe I love it!!


----------



## Miss B (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think it's quite that simple as just going out and getting a zoo licence so you can keep exotics. In order to get a zoo licence, you generally gotta have a zoo 

If it was that simple, just about everyone on this forum would have a zoo licence  :lol:


----------



## Colin (Aug 9, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I don't think it's quite that simple as just going out and getting a zoo licence so you can keep exotics. In order to get a zoo licence, you generally gotta have a zoo



I have the two spare bedrooms full of snakes and there are others throughout the house as well  would that qualify me as having a zoo? my missus keeps telling me the place is like a (expletive) zoo as well  Should I apply for a zoo licence?


----------



## nuthn2do (Aug 9, 2007)

First a reptile refuge, now a zoo. 
Gotta give you 10 points for trying.


----------



## hazzard (Aug 9, 2007)

Colin said:


> I have the two spare bedrooms full of snakes and there are others throughout the house as well  would that qualify me as having a zoo? my missus keeps telling me the place is like a (expletive) zoo as well  Should I apply for a zoo licence?




I get the same from my wife! Unfortunately to be a ZOOyou have to be open to the public some of the time. Buggered if anyone is coming into my place.


----------



## Miss B (Aug 9, 2007)

Colin said:


> I have the two spare bedrooms full of snakes and there are others throughout the house as well  would that qualify me as having a zoo? my missus keeps telling me the place is like a (expletive) zoo as well  Should I apply for a zoo licence?


 
If you start charging an admission fee to your house, then yes  :lol:


----------



## bump73 (Aug 9, 2007)

And let me guess if anyone has any you will take them, for free of course, because you have a reptile refuge:lol:

maybe you should speak to national parks or something before you go any further with either idea


----------



## Colin (Aug 9, 2007)

Miss B said:


> If you start charging an admission fee to your house, then yes  :lol:






hazzard said:


> I get the same from my wife! Unfortunately to be a ZOOyou have to be open to the public some of the time. Buggered if anyone is coming into my place.




ok let me get this straight  If I open the garage with a few herps in there (the rest of the animals are in the off limits section) at say 2:45am to 3:15am every second wednesday and charge $50 admission per person (children definitely not allowed) that qualifies me as a zoo  I'll hire a portaloo for public facilities to comply with the rules as well 

whether anyone comes (and I hope they don't) seems neither here nor there.. I"ll just run at a loss as a tax deduction  

As bizarre as this sounds I wonder if you could actually got a licence (and be able to keep exotics legally) but stranger things have happened when dealing with Government Departments.

rules were made to be circumvented and bent.


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 9, 2007)

MrBredli said:


> Yes, it's called an exhibitor's license, but they are only available to zoos, museums, wildlife demonstrators etc as well as some entertainment venues such as casinos. They are not issued to the general public for the purpose of keeping an exotic pet.
> 
> An exotic is basically a non-native animal.


 
Jeez some people can be silly, wanting to get a zoo licence .

Its all so easy now, i know how i can keep whatever exotics i want !!!

Im just gonna open a casino  Does anyone know how i can get a casino licence?


----------



## Colin (Aug 9, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Im just gonna open a casino  Does anyone know how i can get a casino licence?




Just give Big Ed Deline a call donk I"m sure he'll be happy to help.


----------



## Hickson (Aug 10, 2007)

da_donkey said:


> Does anyone know how i can get a casino licence?



Change your surname to Packer. It'll make it easier.



HIx


----------



## herptrader (Aug 10, 2007)

All you need to do if you do not consider your life to be forfillable unless you keep some exotics is immigrate to another country where they are legal... like the US, parts of Africa and Europe!

Problem solved ;-)


----------



## krusty (Aug 20, 2007)

herptrader said:


> All you need to do if you do not consider your life to be forfillable unless you keep some exotics is immigrate to another country where they are legal... like the US, parts of Africa and Europe!
> Problem solved ;-)


 

or just do what i do and keep them under my bed,but dont tell any one.....lol.


----------



## cement (Aug 20, 2007)

Come on now a Zoo licence couldn't be that hard to get.

Or a casino.


----------



## Tristis (Aug 20, 2007)

http://www.reptilesgalore.com.au/
theys guys have boas and alligators.
and they on a disply licence


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 20, 2007)

Firstly Snappy, for all I know you could be in Japan in which case you can buy a Hyena from your local pet shop.

In NSW the DEC does not regulate "zoo licences" but the DPI (Dept of Primary Industries) does. If you are not in NSW then I have absolutley no idea who regulates zoos but I am certain you are still allowed to set one up.

Read this: http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0005/121559/exhibition-of-animals-guide.pdf

We can all set up an animal exhibition establishment if we want to. And as soon as ARAZPA decide that Varanus prasinus is a species that should be bought into Australia...........

Oh, and Colin, sorry mate, but I dont think your enclosures would meet DPI requirements so waking up each morning wont allow you to get a licence. And another thing, you'd need to submit a DA to council and they will stipulate opening hours.


----------



## jay76 (Aug 20, 2007)

Miss B said:


> I don't think it's quite that simple as just going out and getting a zoo licence so you can keep exotics. In order to get a zoo licence, you generally gotta have a zoo
> 
> I have a misses, 4 kids and 20 pets I think that classes as a zoo


----------



## sockbat (Aug 20, 2007)

i'm with jarrod wilcox i have 3 kids husband and 5 pets try being here at dinner time feeding time at the zoo


----------

